# Seeking players in Colorado Springs...



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 20, 2007)

DM looking for D&D 3.5 (we could also do D20 Modern) players for a Friday or Saturday night game.  Looking specifically for kid-friendly folks (we have 4).  We have a 10 year old budding DM who could run a kids game for your aspiring gamers if you have any, while the parents are playing.    

Please e-mail at aluan_damaera@msn.com

Quentin and Marie Small


----------

